# yet another benefit of raw. This just blew my mind.



## VaderAider (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, so i was at a friends house the other day and we were standing in the driveway talking. Up walks this cat, clearly not a stray, i picked him up and decided he was nice enough to be part of my family.

My bully pit wasnt exactly happy about this, neither was mr. kitty when he saw his new big brother. 

Applying the benefit of raw feeding wasnt hard to do, and mr. kitty was happy to oblige me, started him on some mackeral, chicken wings and cow kidney.


And now I have this problem. Since there is obviously no threat of competing for food, I cant keep these two little lovers away from each other and I fear a lifelong bond may ensue.

they actually make me sick, day 1 and they are already in it for the long haul.

little Lord Vader (dog) is packing on the lbs, raw has made him so happy!

PS,


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not to be mean, but what if this was someones outdoor cat? did you post any fliers in the area, reported it to shelter and scanned for microchip?

otherwise, I'm glad they are getting along.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, please do not assume he has no home because he came up to your house, my cat walks into everyone's home like he owns the place yet he still has a loving home with me! :smile: but that's a CUTE pic!


----------



## VaderAider (Jul 31, 2011)

Man, you guys are quick lol.

My dog went to the vet friday and we brought the cat and had him scanned, but no chip.

there are two signs one at each stop sign on the L-shaped road my buddy lives on, but no calls yet. That was the first thing my wife did, not to mention craigslist.

Trust me, Im not a cat guy, and my wife is Jamaican, so you know she is trying to find the cats owners as quick as humanly possible. Problem I have is that a cat was killed by a car not far from where i live last week.

When the cat approached me, all i could think about was this poor little guy isnt gonna last very long running across the street blindly like he did. I brought him home fully prepared to make him part of the family in the event that his owners never claimed him which i expect more with a cat. I volunteer once every took weeks at our humane society, and my friend hasnt had any calls yet.

So for now, hes got a pitbull for a big brother and the best food a cat could want!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That is so cute how they have bonded so quickly. I am glad to hear you are trying to find his home. I absolutely hate seeing strays outside, or even cats outside, because I have seen the dangerous things that can happen to them.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

VaderAider said:


> Man, you guys are quick lol.
> 
> My dog went to the vet friday and we brought the cat and had him scanned, but no chip.
> 
> ...



UMMM have I missed something about Jamaicans and cats....Please fill me in here?...and will you guys stop acting like this guy does not have some ones cat. He did not do the craiglist thing and so call search for the owner until the second poster said..""not to be mean " but that could be someones cat!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That is one ADORABLE fugging photo. Holy smokes!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah to be honest when I first saw this thread pop up, I didn't comment because I wasn't sure if it was a joke... I couldn't tell if the OP was being facitious about raw feeding or if they genuinely took in a cat that clearly isnt a stray and "decided he was nice enough to be part of the family"... that's not a very nice thing to do. It sounds like it's the first time the cat has ever walked up to you - you don't just take someone's cat into your house and keep it. If they chose to have an outdoors cat, thats their choice and a whole other issue to deal with, but at the end of the day it is still their cat and you can't just take it, even if you are looking for the owner. For all you know, this cat may have escaped and might've gone straight back to it's home 10 minutes after seeing you, but instead you've taken it inside. 

If my indoors cat escaped and was wandering around someone's yard while I searched for her, I'd hate to think they'd just decide she was nice enough to live with them from now on... we once had a cat wandering into our yard, sitting at our back door, rubbing against our legs when we were outside, following us around etc, and it didn't even have a collar, but never once did I think "I might just take this cat inside and claim it" - I ended up finding the owner because they put up a sign at the end of the street saying they lost their cat, and I told them it had been hanging around our house on and off all week.

Don't get me wrong, the pic is adorable, and it looks like the cat would be very happy with you, but there might be some little boy or girl living down the street from you who is DEVASTATED their little kitty has gone missing


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Woah guys, calm down! The OP literally _just_ said that he put up fliers on the street AND put the cat on craigslist AND has his friend at the Humane Society letting him know if there are any calls for the cat, AND he had it scanned for a microchip of which there was none! Aside from knocking on every door in the neighborhood, it seems like he's done a pretty good job of finding the original home for the cat. Maybe he could put up some more fliers around the area just to make sure, but if there aren't any fliers going up for the lost cat from the hypothetical owner, there really isn't much more he can do. 

I'm glad the new kitty has a good new home that will hopefully keep him inside where it's safe and on the best cat food ever! And that picture is adorable!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> yeah to be honest when I first saw this thread pop up, I didn't comment because I wasn't sure if it was a joke... I couldn't tell if the OP was being facitious about raw feeding or if they genuinely took in a cat that clearly isnt a stray and "decided he was nice enough to be part of the family"... that's not a very nice thing to do. It sounds like it's the first time the cat has ever walked up to you - you don't just take someone's cat into your house and keep it. If they chose to have an outdoors cat, thats their choice and a whole other issue to deal with, but at the end of the day it is still their cat and you can't just take it, even if you are looking for the owner. For all you know, this cat may have escaped and might've gone straight back to it's home 10 minutes after seeing you, but instead you've taken it inside.
> 
> If my indoors cat escaped and was wandering around someone's yard while I searched for her, I'd hate to think they'd just decide she was nice enough to live with them from now on... we once had a cat wandering into our yard, sitting at our back door, rubbing against our legs when we were outside, following us around etc, and it didn't even have a collar, but never once did I think "I might just take this cat inside and claim it" - I ended up finding the owner because they put up a sign at the end of the street saying they lost their cat, and I told them it had been hanging around our house on and off all week.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the pic is adorable, and it looks like the cat would be very happy with you, but there might be some little boy or girl living down the street from you who is DEVASTATED their little kitty has gone missing


Im the same as you Hayley...I didnt know if this was a joke or not. I also tend to doubt someone who didnt state in their OP something like "and dont worry...we have flyers up and have an add on craigslist!" Or at least say something like "I didnt really think of him being someone's pet....Ill post an add and flyers now!" I dunno...Im skeptical that they arent just keeping him....and since he didnt come up to their house Im assuming that they also removed him a distance away, which as someone who has had 2 cats wrongly stolen...I would be SOOO POed as his owners!!(hoping that he has some!:wink


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> yeah to be honest when I first saw this thread pop up, I didn't comment because I wasn't sure if it was a joke... I couldn't tell if the OP was being facitious about raw feeding or if they genuinely took in a cat that clearly isnt a stray and "decided he was nice enough to be part of the family"... that's not a very nice thing to do. It sounds like it's the first time the cat has ever walked up to you - you don't just take someone's cat into your house and keep it. If they chose to have an outdoors cat, thats their choice and a whole other issue to deal with, but at the end of the day it is still their cat and you can't just take it, even if you are looking for the owner. For all you know, this cat may have escaped and might've gone straight back to it's home 10 minutes after seeing you, but instead you've taken it inside.
> 
> If my indoors cat escaped and was wandering around someone's yard while I searched for her, I'd hate to think they'd just decide she was nice enough to live with them from now on... we once had a cat wandering into our yard, sitting at our back door, rubbing against our legs when we were outside, following us around etc, and it didn't even have a collar, but never once did I think "I might just take this cat inside and claim it" - I ended up finding the owner because they put up a sign at the end of the street saying they lost their cat, and I told them it had been hanging around our house on and off all week.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the pic is adorable, and it looks like the cat would be very happy with you, but there might be some little boy or girl living down the street from you who is DEVASTATED their little kitty has gone missing




We are here to share ideas and help each not just on food and feeding but anything animal related....so with that said...it should not had took basically 4 to 5 posts before I posted for someone to call this "cat thief" out!!!! People lets start to tell it like it is and stop playing "slap and tickle" with folks on here!!! ....hmbutler you did not think it was a joke , you was just waiting for someone else to step up first and say something then you would co sign them!!....Sorry Guys, had to say it!!! *shrugs* ...and as far as the pic...the cat looks a little scared you ask me, go look at it again!!!............................


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Woah guys, calm down! The OP literally _just_ said that he put up fliers on the street AND put the cat on craigslist AND has his friend at the Humane Society letting him know if there are any calls for the cat, AND he had it scanned for a microchip of which there was none! Aside from knocking on every door in the neighborhood, it seems like he's done a pretty good job of finding the original home for the cat. Maybe he could put up some more fliers around the area just to make sure, but if there aren't any fliers going up for the lost cat from the hypothetical owner, there really isn't much more he can do.
> 
> I'm glad the new kitty has a good new home that will hopefully keep him inside where it's safe and on the best cat food ever! And that picture is adorable!



he did not do the craiglist and all the other stuff in his original post...Only after the second poster said something did he come back later in the thread and state that!!!.,..scroll up and look if you have to^^^^^.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

nupe said:


> he did not do the craiglist and all the other stuff in his original post...Only after the second poster said something did he come back later in the thread and state that!!!.,..scroll up and look if you have to^^^^^.


Just because he didn't say it in his original post, doesn't mean he didn't do it. He might have forgotten to type it, he might have not...what's important is that this cat is alive.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Putting up fliers, and checking for chips is about all I would do. I would keep an eye out for other fliers of "lost kitty" etc, but apart from that animals go missing every day, most of the time people just try to get rid of them. Good on you taking the little fella in, and giving him a great place to live in the event that a home cannot be found that he originally came from 

Like Rachel said... that picture is AMAZING!!!


Nupe... take a [email protected]#%ing chill pill, don't call people out on things when clearly you have no idea of what you're talking about... and how in the [email protected]#$ does that cat look at all scared? with its feet tucked underneath it? i've seen scared cats working at a shelter... and they do not look like that.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> We are here to share ideas and help each not just on food and feeding but anything animal related....so with that said...it should not had took basically 4 to 5 posts before I posted for someone to call this "cat thief" out!!!! People lets start to tell it like it is and stop playing "slap and tickle" with folks on here!!! ....hmbutler you did not think it was a joke , you was just waiting for someone else to step up first and say something then you would co sign them!!....Sorry Guys, had to say it!!! *shrugs* ...and as far as the pic...the cat looks a little scared you ask me, go look at it again!!!............................


I didn't want to post and say "is this a joke, or did u really take someone's cat?" and then have the regulars say "yeah don't worry they're always posting stuff like this" - I haven't been here that long, and don't know most posters well enough to pick up on things like that. So yeah, I waited for someone else to say something to see if this was legit. I read it last night, when I got up this morning I read the other comments and thought the same as u. But I didn't post immediately last night because I'm always being sucked in by internet trolls lol. And the other people posting did say not to take someone's cat, and gave advice on how to find the owners, so I dont think you're the only person who is at all concerned for the cat

I also didn't notice the bit that said "was at my friend's house", so until Abi just posted, I didn't even pick up on the fact that the OP has taken the cat further away from where it was found (assuming they don't live on the same street as their friend). Even still, I dont think the OP is a "cat thief", I think they honestly think they're doing the right thing by taking care of the cat. I just don't think it's their place to do so, and the cat shouldn't have been taken away from where it was found when it is "clearly not a stray". I can understand the concern for it being hit by a car, but taking him home and preparing to make him a member of your own family right away isn't right. They said they checked for microchip and put up flyers, and I don't think a genuine "cat thief" would've posted it online with a photo! But I still personally don't think they should've taken the cat the very first time it came up to them - if it was a repeated thing over weeks or something, and the cat clearly didn't look cared for, that might be a different story


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

UMMM Its a cat people....not a dog...Hello they are very indepemdent and wander...HELLO!!!... and in the OP first thread he stated..
""DEFINITELY NOT A STRAY""...and then next sentence cat is in his house...no fliers or craiglist stuff until later in thread!!!...and can someone Help me with the Jamaican thing and cats??..I am a little confused on that one...Anyone??


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Nupe... take a [email protected]#%ing chill pill, don't call people out on things when clearly you have no idea of what you're talking about... and how in the [email protected]#$ does that cat look at all scared? with its feet tucked underneath it? i've seen scared cats working at a shelter... and they do not look like that.


Yes, the cat looks very content to me! My cat still doesn't even tuck her legs underneath her body with our dog around who we've had for a year haha so this cat is obviously very trusting


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> i didn't want to post and say "is this a joke, or did u really take someone's cat?" and then have the regulars say "yeah don't worry they're always posting stuff like this" - i haven't been here that long, and don't know most posters well enough to pick up on things like that. So yeah, i waited for someone else to say something to see if this was legit. I read it last night, when i got up this morning i read the other comments and thought the same as u. But i didn't post immediately last night because i'm always being sucked in by internet trolls lol. And the other people posting did say not to take someone's cat, and gave advice on how to find the owners, so i dont think you're the only person who is at all concerned for the cat
> 
> i also didn't notice the bit that said "was at my friend's house", so until abi just posted, i didn't even pick up on the fact that the op has taken the cat further away from where it was found (assuming they don't live on the same street as their friend). Even still, i dont think the op is a "cat thief", i think they honestly think they're doing the right thing by taking care of the cat. I just don't think it's their place to do so, and the cat shouldn't have been taken away from where it was found when it is "clearly not a stray". I can understand the concern for it being hit by a car, but taking him home and preparing to make him a member of your own family right away isn't right. They said they checked for microchip and put up flyers, and i don't think a genuine "cat thief" would've posted it online with a photo! But i still personally don't think they should've taken the cat the very first time it came up to them - if it was a repeated thing over weeks or something, and the cat clearly didn't look cared for, that might be a different story



i apologize to you!! Sorry!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Putting up fliers, and checking for chips is about all I would do. I would keep an eye out for other fliers of "lost kitty" etc, but apart from that animals go missing every day, most of the time people just try to get rid of them. Good on you taking the little fella in, and giving him a great place to live in the event that a home cannot be found that he originally came from
> 
> Like Rachel said... that picture is AMAZING!!!
> 
> ...



WHOA WHOA ....easy there "CAT WHISPERER"" anything I type is my words and opnion and not necessarily the opnion of the dogfoodforum!!!..I said to me cat looked a little scared and I stand by my earlier comment..he is a ""CAT THIEF"!! Just my opinion....Now if that was your little child"s cat...How would you feel?....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

nupe said:


> WHOA WHOA ....easy there "CAT WHISPERER"" anything I type is my words and opnion and not necessarily the opnion of the dogfoodforum!!!..I said to me cat looked a little scared and I stand by my earlier comment..he is a ""CAT THIEF"!! Just my opinion....Now if that was your little child"s cat...How would you feel?....


You can't just assume he's a cat thief. Just because his OP doesn't say that he put up fliers doesn't make him one.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

nupe said:


> WHOA WHOA ....easy there "CAT WHISPERER"" anything I type is my words and opnion and not necessarily the opnion of the dogfoodforum!!!..I said to me cat looked a little scared and I stand by my earlier comment..he is a ""CAT THIEF"!! Just my opinion....Now if that was your little child"s cat...How would you feel?....


People that let their cats out, and loose in neighborhoods like that should know that is a risk they are taking, Some people will think that they are homeless, If the people gave half a shit they would 1. have it chipped, and 2. have a collar with contact information on it. 

Am i a dog thief because i picked up an emaciated stray and brought him home without putting up thousands of fliers? god knows this dog that wasn't chipped, or collared could have a little girl asking "mommy... where is rufus?" but then... I use logic... and logic says that the dog wouldn't have been out on the streets, with his brother smashed all over the road, no chip, emaciated, with no collar if he was a loved pet.

What about the Humane society? are they thieving as well? because again another risk of letting your cant wander all over peoples cars in a neighborhood is them.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Tobi said:


> People that let their cats out, and loose in neighborhoods like that should know that is a risk they are taking, Some people will think that they are homeless, If the people gave half a shit they would 1. have it chipped, and 2. have a collar with contact information on it.
> 
> Am i a dog thief because i picked up an emaciated stray and brought him home without putting up thousands of fliers? god knows this dog that wasn't chipped, or collared could have a little girl asking "mommy... where is rufus?" but then... I use logic... and logic says that the dog wouldn't have been out on the streets, with his brother smashed all over the road, no chip, emaciated, with no collar if he was a loved pet.



Big Difference between a emancipated dog and A WELL kept cat out wandering!!! So basically you saying if no chip..all bets off cat is up for free grabs?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> Big Difference between a emancipated dog and A WELL kept cat out wandering!!! So basically you saying if no chip..all bets off cat is up for free grabs?


No, I think he's saying cat owners who let their cat roam are accepting the risk that something could happen to it (including get attacked by an animal/hit by a car/run away and end up lost, as well as claimed by another family). And I agree to that and don't let my cat out, and she's microchipped. He's saying the OP isn't a CAT THIEF because if they find the owner, they will give the cat back - they've made some attempt to find the owners, at least, which is good. But the owner's have also been neglectful by letting a cat roam who has no ID collar and no microchip - that is very irresponsible pet ownership.

Hopefully if the owner is looking for their cat, they and the OP will find one another, and the owner will know they now need to take better care of their cat or risk losing him forever


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

nupe said:


> Big Difference between a emancipated dog and A WELL kept cat out wandering!!! So basically you saying if no chip..all bets off cat is up for free grabs?



There isn't a difference, the animal was wandering... period... if you don't want to run the risk of somebody thinking it's a stray don't let it go outside!!! If that means that it's free grabs sure. If they cared it would have a 10$ chip in its neck. or a 2$ collar around its neck.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Tobi said:


> There isn't a difference, the animal was wandering... period... if you don't want to run the risk of somebody thinking it's a stray don't let it go outside!!! If that means that it's free grabs sure. If they cared it would have a 10$ chip in its neck. or a 2$ collar around its neck.



HMMMMM Interesting....and ty for at least having a opnion and sticking to it and stating it Clearly!!.................. but He still a damn CAT THIEF in my opnion!!....and can someone chime in on the ""Jamaicans and cats" statement that was made earlier in thread?...Obviously the OP will never return here.

*Trust me, Im not a cat guy, and my wife is Jamaican, so you know she is trying to find the cats owners as quick as humanly possible. Problem I have is that a cat was killed by a car not far from where i live last week.
*


what was that all about???^^^^^^


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No one chimes in about the jamaicans and cats statement maybe because no one knows.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeezus...this is ridiculous. You are making accusations with NO facts at all. That is called libel, not just "your opinion". Be very careful what you accuse in written word. You better have facts to back things up instead of looking for a conspiracy behind every damn corner and word. Saying, "he didn't write about fliers until the 4th post" is NOT proof that he did not do these things. 

You owe this OP an apology. That's all there is to it. 

WTH is going on in this forum anymore?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> HMMMMM Interesting....and ty for at least having a opnion and sticking to it and stating it Clearly!!.................. but He still a damn CAT THIEF in my opnion!!....and can someone chime in on the ""Jamaicans and cats" statement that was made earlier in thread?...Obviously the OP will never return here.
> 
> *Trust me, Im not a cat guy, and my wife is Jamaican, so you know she is trying to find the cats owners as quick as humanly possible. Problem I have is that a cat was killed by a car not far from where i live last week.
> *
> ...


No idea what the jamaican thing is about lol... is there some stereotype that jamaican's hate cats?? no idea

I think saying he's a cat THIEF is what the difference of opinion here is about... for example, I would consider a cat thief to be someone who knows who the cat belongs to and knows how to contact them/give them back their cat, but choses to keep it inside their own house and just pretend it is a rescued stray. The OP has taken someone else's cat away from where it was found and into his home, which is the part I had an issue with, but it appears he wont keep the cat if the owners are found, and wants to find them, but has no idea who it belongs to.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SOME of y'all just need to chill out. This thread is being locked. Must be a full moon or something because I haven't had to lock threads in a while and this is the second one in just a few days. 

To the OP...don't take anything personally. Sounds like you've got the situation covered well! Keep us posted on the kitty :wink:


----------

